# Enlarging Tang Hole



## wsfarrell (May 23, 2013)

I recently bought a couple of wa handles with pre-drilled tang holes. I want to use these as temporary handles for trying out blades before I get them permanently rehandled. Thus I want to be able to friction-fit the tang in the hole (no epoxy, no burning in). I've been using needle files to enlarge the holes and it's going extremely slowly. Does anyone have a suggestion as to a better method for enlarging them toward the bottom? Thanks---


----------



## TB_London (May 23, 2013)

Jigsaw blade glued in a wooden handle and a small drill works for me


----------



## wsfarrell (May 23, 2013)

Jigsaw blade sounds perfect, thanks!


----------



## Don Nguyen (May 23, 2013)

That's a really neat idea.

You can also get a broach, which works well.


----------



## wsfarrell (May 23, 2013)

Never heard of a broach, but I expect I'll have one soon. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## kalaeb (May 23, 2013)

I have never been able to get broaches to work well. Probably just my technique.


----------



## sachem allison (May 24, 2013)

Oh! I thought the title meant something else entirely was looking forward to pictures. My bad, carry on, nothing to see here.


----------



## bathonuk (May 24, 2013)

I am using round needle file in the press drill and then slowly doing the tank hole bigger. Still need more practice but it's fast.


----------

